# Melodic Death Metal Drum Lesson



## eleven59 (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRDsp5eILwA


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 18, 2006)

> Cryptopsy, Into Eternity, Nile, and Vital Remains out the door with your wicked sweet drum skillz.



This line screams moron. Don't even need to watch/listen to it.


----------



## Naren (Feb 18, 2006)

That was very very silly.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 18, 2006)

i tremble at his skills...


----------



## Battle-axe (Feb 18, 2006)

Woah, tht was awesome! I hope he takes out an instructional DVD i wld surely get one!  And look at tht kit, it's fuckin' HUGE! 

[action=Battle-axe]repeatedly bangs head on desk, eventually kills self[/action]


----------



## mazafaka (Feb 18, 2006)

That guy is like a death-metal Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## that guy (Feb 18, 2006)

that was a waste of time


----------



## Shannon (Feb 18, 2006)

I think you just found the special guest drummer for St. Anger part II.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 18, 2006)

Shannon said:


> I think you just found the special guest drummer for St. Anger part II.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 19, 2006)

Shannon said:


> I think you just found the special guest drummer for St. Anger part II.



For that to work, he'd need to be beating on the chair, not the drum machine.


----------



## Nats (Feb 19, 2006)

hahahahahahaha that was hilarious


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 19, 2006)

mazafaka said:


> That guy is like a death-metal Napoleon Dynamite.


 ya no shit...ever take your drum machine off any sweet jumps?

on a positive note, I found an Opeth live clip I hadn't seen


----------



## mazafaka (Feb 19, 2006)

7slinger said:


> ya no shit...ever take your drum machine off any sweet jumps?
> 
> on a positive note, I found an Opeth live clip I hadn't seen



Yeah- I actually found some great videos on YouTube too, some SOME good came out of it!


----------



## RonGriff (Jan 14, 2007)

I can play better than that while i'm sleeping


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 14, 2007)

hahahaha, that was worth the bump


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 15, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> This line screams moron. Don't even need to watch/listen to it.



And he's playing on some drum pads with horrible posture, I'd like to see him play an hour long set like that


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 15, 2007)

Here he teaches you how to play doom metal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpjRXkDt-Qo&mode=user&search=

This guy's pretty funny.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 15, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Shawn (Jan 15, 2007)

Shannon said:


> I think you just found the special guest drummer for St. Anger part II.





I totally missed this thread. That was funny.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL this guys fucking great. What a funny cunt


----------

